# Gaming W/Jemal: Circle of Champions (Debut Battle)



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2012)

OOC Thread
Rogue's Gallery
Current cast : 
Jonathon Lindworm
Sam Corgan
Xolotl the death god
Redstone the crystal golem
Titan the Canadian Cyclops Robot

*IC:*

"WELCOME Citizens to the Champions Arena!  Tonight's match is an introductory match for two new teams.  
Our match for the evening will be taking place in the always popular 'Urban Warzone'.  We will be pitting these teams of 5 against each other for no reason other than to test their abilities to fight for you the people!"

"Lets go now to our cameras in the arena as the teams arrive in position.."

_<Urban Warzone Combat Arena>_
The five members of Savior's newly-formed group are teleported into a hundred foot wide cleared space on the northern end of the arena.  All around them are toppled buildings, ruins, rubble, and old destroyed or abandoned vehicles.  To the south one mile, in the center of the arena, rises the tallest remaining building, the outside bristling with automated defenses, obviously protecting something.  They see a beam of similar light two miles to the south, on the other side of the middle tower, indicating where their opponents have been deposited.  

As the new team looks around at their surroundings, they realize the match has started, and they must decide upon their battle plan and course of action.









*OOC:*


Arena info : 
This arena is a two mile diameter section of a standard cityscape which was not rebuilt after the war.  Most of the buildings have been run down & destroyed, though some have survived, the tallest of which is 5 stories tall.
On the top floor of the tallest building will be located a beneficial item guarded by constructs.
The Subway system underneath is riddled with traps but also contains a beneficial item that can help in the fight.

You know nothing about your opponents for this round except that there are five of them.  

As far as specifics on the surroundings, just imagine a general urban area like i had described - subway entrances, buildings, rubble, etc.  If specific locations/areas/descriptions matter, I'll do them, otherwise feel free to describe it yourself.  If you want to go into the subway, just say you head into a subway entrance, if you want to enter a building, just write how you go in.  The only exceptions will be made fairly obvious (Such as the central tower)

I need to know if you're sticking together, splitting up, which direction you're heading, underground, above ground, special movement modes, how fast, etc..
If your character has any special senses or other things you feel I should keep in mind, please keep a notation of them in the ooc section of your posts.


----------



## BBs (Jul 28, 2012)

Titan at first looks shut-down, but after a few seconds activates with a few machinist sounds and gadgets mobilizing, this unit is active. "Main eye operational, cannon charged, power core full power, systems online. Running diagnostics." this unit starts stating the obvious "Urban warzone with smashed up buildings, cars, trains, buildings, cats, dogs, people, cars, more buildings, planes, a space ship or two, a lot of Starbucks, possibly some Tim Hortons. A subway system is underneath, safe and stable ... unknown. Destruction caused by the Third Great War, highly probable. Five subjects are our opposition. This unit is used to this environment, but different city causes problems. This unit awaits command input." This unit looks over its partners for input


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone first waits for someone else to give orders, still relatively new to free will. He stands imposingly, head and shoulders even over the warbot and the dragon. His crystalline body glitters in the illumination as he looks at the others unblinking. Then he simply declares: "I'm to heavy and not a good climber. And I'm too big to move effectively through tunnels. But I can guard a place or take a direct route."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 29, 2012)

Sam does a back flip into the air and lands on, nothing. He seems to be standing a few feet off the ground. His return to mobility, with extras, is still exhilarating. As he looks around at the others, Redstone speaks up. That's a good point. With our maneuverability options limited, it seems we have three options. One, Blitzkrieg. Head straight for them and bring down the hammer. Two, Ambush. We scout them out and select a nice spot so they don't know what hit them. Three, we could split up and try to take one of the assets they have planted for us."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2012)

Xolotl stands tiny compared to the titanic size of his other team mates. His corrupted, amorphous shape shines with sickly cyan energy. He taps his strange staff in the pavement.* "Our options, reduced are. A ritual, perhaps, aid could provide. Perfectly sounds, to ambush and hide."* his voice comes as if from several persons speaking at the same time, some more like wailing, some shouting. The mixture provides an eerie feeling to it.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 31, 2012)

Jonathan clambers up onto a dilapidated car, half buried in rubble, and cranes his neck upwards, looking around.  He stretches his wings eagerly as he considers the area.

"Well, I could go take a look from a better vantage point. . ."

He pauses for a moment as he considers the tower's bristling weaponry.

"But I guess I'd be a bit of a target.  Are we gonna take the tower?  I always like seeing what they have up there."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 31, 2012)

Sam looks up at Jonathan. "Yeah, the two of us _could_ go up there, but with our composition I'll have to agree with Mr. Creepy over here." Looking over at Xolotl he continues, "So what do you have in mind that would help us?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 31, 2012)

*"An eye in the shadows, a spy in their burrows,
 to our foes locate, and utterly decimate."* sings the ancient god in the cacophony that makes up his voice.* "If known their location is to us, we can stab their backs."*


----------



## BBs (Aug 1, 2012)

"This unit inquires how is it that we will gain a stealthy allie, and to hide and wait." This unit looks on to the group "Judging by our composition, most of us are unskillful to be stealthy. Although the ritual you implied sounds like it would help, but does it requires a price?" It pauses for a moment. "All in all, that does sound like our best option so far."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2012)

The group surveys their options, discussing tactics.

A quick inspection reveals that the subway should be large enough to fit them, the corridors underneath appearing to be about 20'(6m) tall/wide.

[sblock=perception DC 17]
The towers guns do not seem to be capable of pointing down, and are all positioned on the third or higher floor.  Most remaining buildings do not exceed one or two stories, so there would be a little room below the gunline to fly about without getting shot out of the air.
[/sblock]








*OOC:*



I believe none of the grown individuals is larger than 20'..


----------



## BBs (Aug 2, 2012)

"This unit is surveying the area, scanning, scanning." After a brief and quick scan "This unit also detects there are boats crashed into, yes into, the land ... and the formation of the faulty tower guns are un-capable of pointing down, and are positioned on the third floor and higher. Most remaining rubbled buildings do not pass two stories, so there is a little room below the gun firing line to fly about without getting shot. ... Also this unit has confirmed there is a Tim Hortons here."









*OOC:*


Hopefully I said that right.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 2, 2012)

"Intel is always needed. Just a few questions. Would we continuously know their location or would it just be at that moment? Would we know their location if they split up? Also, would we get any visual information?"

"It seems like the tunnels are still an option as well."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2012)

*Redstone*

"Yes, it seems I can fit through the tunnels... if we want to fly, is anyone able to carry me?" Redstone asks. His form is more fitting to hold a position than to conquer one.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 6, 2012)

Jonathan looks doubtfully at Redstone.

"I . . . don't think so."

He scratches idly at one ear, sharp claws clacking against his scales.

"We could go into the tunnels I guess.  Whatever magic you have for spying would be important then, so we can know where to come up again, or if they come down to try and meet us in the subway.  It's too bad they didn't let us know the team we'd be facing.  I can usually get a hold of reports on the competition.  Good for knowing what we're up against."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2012)

*"Into the shadows, move we should. Standing here, easy to shoot."* the ancient god speaks, before scurrying towards the tunnel entrance. In his mind, he threads the magical words and somatic components of the ritual of the Third Eye.


_Third Eye Ritual: Remote Sensing 10: Visual senses (2/r); Subtle (+2pp); Feedback (-1/r); Medium [Shadows] (-1/r); Concentration (-1/r); Tiring (-1/r). Able to displace visual sensing over 4 miles in shadow areas ·5pp· Should be able to carry it out in 2 rounds._


----------



## BBs (Aug 6, 2012)

"Acknowledge" Titan follows the skinny looking creature to the tunnels.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2012)

Redstone just nods and fellows the others to the tunnels.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2012)

As the death god concocts his spell, The team enters the tunnels.
Though a bit upset at the lack of knowledge on their opponents, Jonathan understands that blind matches aren't too uncommon and with their resident mage, it could actually put them at the advantage for information.

Underground, the subway is a vast and littered space with bits of debris all around, though the infrastructure seems to be less destroyed than above.









*OOC:*



I need to wait til I'm home to post results of the 'scrying'


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 8, 2012)

At the safety of the tunnels, Xolotl starts chanting in a strange language, the tongue of the Aztecs. He seems to be almost dancing, as cyan fires come to existence around him, forming a square. The ancient god lifts his hands above his aberrant skull and the fires shoot from the edges to them, forming a pyramid. Inside the fire pyramid, Xolotl's eyes flicker with the same cyan fire, as the god scryies the outside to find the other team


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 9, 2012)

Sam looks at the spectacle with equal parts awe and confusion. "I have seen many abilities and powers in these times but ... that actually looks like ... magic. That ... I have not seen before."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2012)

*Redstone*

"I was created with the use of magical rituals." Redstone says, his tone matter of fact.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 12, 2012)

Sam's expression changes to scepticism. "Yeah big guy, I'm sure you were. I knew a guy that looked like a pile of orange rocks. He said it had something to do with radiation."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone fails to get the sceptisim and just nods. "Is he fighting in the arenas, too?"  He asks as they wait for the spellcaster to share his insights.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 13, 2012)

Sam sighs at the obliviousness and just ignores it. "No. Evidently the radiation accident got three of his friends too. They stuck together and started helping the government track down and fight bad guys. It was all before my ... accident." Sam suddenly becomes quiet and brooding; His thoughts now on the past.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2012)

Down in the tunnels, the death god ponders his ritual for a moment before realizing that the spell he is attempting isn't going to work.

While he tries to come up with another method, the other members begin looking around.
[sblock=Perception DC 5]
There are several exits, though only two - One to the south and one to the west - do not appear blocked.
[sblock=Perception DC 20]
From the South there is a faint whirring sound, like mechanical servos in the distance, followed by small clicking noises.
[/sblock][/sblock]









*OOC:*


Sorry all for the delays, in addition to my usual distractions I'm also currently looking for a new place to live, so haven't had much posting time.

Now on the matter of VV's scrying : Unfortunately, I've looked up remote sensing and it isn't useful for finding people over large areas. Remote sensing allows you to displace your senses by up to the given distance, not to see everything within that distance.  It says that to locate a specific object/person, you use the searching rules under the investigation skill.  Those rules indicate that the time required is area rank +2.
Even if we assumed you could precisely guess which specific BLOCK they were on, searching for them would take... 500 ft = rank 4 +2 = time rank 6 = 8 minutes.
to search a half-mile area would take an hour, etc.

Sorry.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone ...









*OOC:*


is darkvision helpful/ gives a bonus for the test?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 18, 2012)

OOC: Darkvision, Infravision, and Radar!


----------



## BBs (Aug 19, 2012)

Titan starts to scan the tunnels. "This unit has detected that there are only two exits, one to the west, and one to the south ... Also this unit has detected that there is a mechanical whirring like sound, followed by some strange small clicking noise, from the south tunnel."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2012)

Jonathan wraps his wings tightly to his torso and hunkers down low to the ground, feeling unnaturally confined despite the relatively large tunnel.

"So we just pick a direction and start walking?  Or . . . don't most subways come with maps?  I wonder if we can find one."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone looks at the others, still waiting for orders... at least they seem to see him as a companion and not a tool.
"I could block the way to the west with crystals. Breaking them would alert us and we would gain some time to investigate the sounds from the south."

[sblock=OOC]suggesting to use create to block the west direction.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2012)

The ritual circle banishes suddenly, the ancestral being infuriated. *"Silence! I need to concentrate to finalize the ritual!"* he begins chanting again, hissing the ancient words. The pyramidal array of energy raised again and this time, a gigantic orb, like an eye appeared on top. It blinked unnaturally, and begin to scry the outside world.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Sam looks on at the results with wonder. So ... this will show us where the other team is? Wonderful.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sry for the delays.  looks like I won't be able to find a place to move for september >< Luckily I was able to get my current place extended another month. 







While the team surveys the area, Xolotl conducts his ritual.  After a few moments of chanting and scrawling arcane symbols on the floor,  he sends his scrying sensor out across the city, searching for movement.  He detects four beings moving towards the central tower.  Two of them are humanoid, one male carrying a gun, the other an unarmed female.  A third is mostly humanoid but rather bulky, likely wearing armor.  The fourth is much larger than the others, roughly the same size and shape as redstone, though much less jagged.  
There is no sign of the fifth member.
The group is closing in on the central tower and will be there in a few minutes.


In the meantime, Jonathon is unable to find any maps, and Redstone uses his crystal to block off the western tunnel.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2012)

*"I've seen, one, and up to four; the fifth I did not. Perhaps unmoving it is. The four are advancing boldly. To the tower at the middle, carrying weapons and courage. There is one with armor, and another with size, much like Redstone indeed."* the ancient god informs, once his ritual is over. *"Maybe we can strike from their backs, while the tower rains death upon them? The fifth is, although, concealed from my sight. Problematic...."* Xolotl ponders.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 11, 2012)

"OK, that sounds good. If we can pin them down between us and the arena's defenses, we stand a better chance. Let's get moving"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2012)

With no objections, the group takes off back up top, and heads to the tower.  
On arrival, they see that the tower is very well built, reinforced and repaired between every match.

When they get to the front door, it is blown inwards and there are two destroyed cyborgs strewn around the inner room.  A set of reinforced steel stairs leads upwards.  

Following the stairs, they find two more rooms with destroyed defenses, and hear the sounds of combat ahead.








*OOC:*



Initiative! anybody who beats 18 post an action!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2012)

Xolotl grips his staff and slides forward. His shape blends with the shadows, and he seems surrounded by an unnatural aura of... death.


_
Initiative: 22
Stealth: 19
Activating lifevoid aura and stalk in to see what's there._


----------



## BBs (Sep 13, 2012)

This unit hears the combat ahead, but is too slow to react.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 14, 2012)

Sam is busy trying to cover the rear so he not as quick on the uptake as he should be when the sounds of combat reach them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone surprisingly isn't so much into springing instantly into action. Instead he remembers that they weren't able to locate one of them once. Maybe someone has hidden around here or set a trap. He carefully looks around, trying to use all his senses.

[sblock=OOC]Perception and slowly advancing.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 17, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]
* = Characters who've gone so far.  I will update whenever it comes to an NPC or if someone posts something that requires a response asap.

*Redstone: 24
*Sprite: 18
Sam: 16
Titan: 15
Commando, Amazon: 14
Robots: 10
Xolotol: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5
[/sblock]


Redstone continues forward, looking around very cautiously, but notices nothing else in their corridor.  He is able to reach the corner and peers around it, seeing the combat in the next room.
A military-looking _Commando _with a rifle is ducking behind cover and firing at a Turret Emplacement on the ceiling, which is swinging from side to side sending laser bolts around the room as it attempts to lock onto a small, _Sprite_ly being less than 2 feet tall and moving at a remarkable pace.  
Nearby, A robotic defender is engaged in a fist fight with a large brutish man in a suit of power _Armour_ and a tall, muscled, nearly-naked _Amazon_ woman.  Redstone feels an odd wave wash over him as he looks at the Amazon, but it seems to have no effect on him.  Continuing on, his gaze moves to the opposite end of the room, where a massive stone _Golem_ is finishing off his own robotic opponent.

The sprite stops dead in the middle of the room and stares at the doorway "ihearsomethinginthenextroomwehavecompanyguys!" The high-pitched buzz is barely audible to Redstone.









*OOC:*


the *No description* dice was a typo.
VV, Please use the ENWorld dice roller.  I rerolled for you using the stats shown on your char sheet (6 init 10 stealth)... Though since the init i rolled was so low, you likely won't be needing the stealth roll anymore (good thing considering it was a 1.. ouch.. DM Luck rolling for PC's eh?
WD - I find it amusing that the only character with immunity to emotional effects is the first one to see the amazon, lol.
No response from hafrogman, will continue without him till he shows.

Opposing Team: Golem, Sprite, Amazon, Commando, Armour
Other Forces: Robotic Defender, Laser Turret.
And for the record, the reason the spell didn't pick up all five, as you may now realize, is b/c the fifth one is too small.

Next up are Sam and Titan, then more DM action.
*PS: As I'm fairly certain I've stated before, I much prefer free-form positioning/Combat as opposed to wargame-level tactics for PBP, so just use your imagination for where people are based off descriptions.  If positions/distances are important, I'll point them out.  You are in a 10' wide corridor which turns into a 40X40 room.  You are all ~30' from the 'doorway'.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 18, 2012)

Sam spots the small creature poised in the center of the room. Realizing that it's likely hard to pin down he decides to try and hinder the entire group to improve their odds. He takes aim and sends spinning ball shooting into the room. Just to the right of the small creature it bursts into a disorienting display of flashing lights. 

OOC:  Dazzle 8, 30ft Radius. Not sure if I'm supposed to roll anything or not.


----------



## BBs (Sep 20, 2012)

Titan takes a look around the corner to the threat, and judges the leader of the group is the commando. Take the commando out, and the rest may fall into disarray. He quickly assess his target, aims, and fires!









*OOC:*


The damage of the laser is 8.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


need to get home to update after work.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 21, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]
It is currently Xolotl's turn.

* = Characters who've gone so far. I will update whenever it comes to an NPC or if someone posts something that requires a response asap.

*Redstone: 24
*Sprite: 18
*Sam: 16
*Titan: 15
*Commando, Amazon: 14
*Robots: 10
Xolotl: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5[/sblock]
Sam and Titan step around the corner to see the enemies, Sam firing off a ball of light that dazes the Commando while Titan's laser drills into his back.  Dazed and partially blinded, the Commando staggers to the side, getting cover between him and his assailants.
The Amazon, meanwhile, turns to look at the newcomers, finishing off the robot she is fighting by tearing its head off.  Sam feels a strange feeling pass through him as he looks at her..

The turret turns to focus on the newest threat, unleashing a stream of blasts at Sam.








*OOC:*


Reflex rolls are supposed to say Dodge.  Had D&D on the brain.
SO, b/c Sam's Dazzle is an AOE, it allows a dodge to halve the effect.(DC 18)
Surprisingly, Armour is the only one who makes it..
*Realized that Golem doesn't need one, as he's immune to fort effects*
Commando fails the fort save by 2 degrees, and is visually disabled.  The rest of them make it and are unaffected.
He also fails the Toughness save by 10: 2 degrees.

Sam aggroed the turret with his AOE dazzle, but it's immune to the effects.

Sam needs a Will save vs an Emotional Affliction: DC 18, failure = vulnerable, 2 degrees(lower than 13) = Defenseless. 
If Sam fails the will save, he'll also need a toughness save vs the turret (DC 23).  Otherwise he manages to avoid it.
Everybody else who comes around the corner into view of her will likewise need to make one before they act.  I believe Titan needs to do so as well, as he's not actually immune to mental or emotional effects.. oddly enough.. seems he's an emotionally capable being.

It is currently Xolotl's turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2012)

Xolotl comes into view of the battlefield. He taps his staff in the ground, leaving it standing on its own. Next, he outstretches his cadaverous arms and seems to start hissing words in an ancient language.* "Maitl...Tlitltic...Metztli... Tizoc!" * Ill winds fill the room, concealing the floor with a nasty cloud of brownish vapours. From the noxious cloud, hands of people reach out and grab and scratch at Xolotl's enemies, trying to rip them apart. Those are the souls of the people that is dying now, and try to desperately grasp any source of life they can, not knowing that the god of the dying is using their wish for life to extinguish more life.
_
Grasp of the dying: Cloud area, filling the room, selective damage, DC 23_


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 22, 2012)

Sam is overcome by the Amazon's beauty. His disability has made a great many things ... unfeasible. He stands there in starstruck awe as the canon blasts him.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]
It is currently Redstone, Sam, and Titan's turn. *Sprite seized the initiative, giving Redstone an HP*

* = Characters who've gone so far. I will update whenever it comes to an NPC or if someone posts something that requires a response asap.
Sprite: 25
Redstone: 24
Sam: 16
Titan: 15
Commando, Amazon: 14
Turret: 10
Xolotl: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5[/sblock]

The Death god steps into the room, summoning his undead specters which tear the life force from his foes.  The Golem seems unphased like the turret, but none of his companions fully escape the grasping claws of the damned, and the man in power Armour is dragged down to a knee by them.
Staggering back up, he levels his eyes on Xolotl *"You'll Die for that, Mageling!"* He bellows, picking up and throwing the dismantled pieces of the robot at the death god, the metal smashing Xolotl in the chest.  

The Golem walks right past the death god, seemingly oblivious to his presence, and approaches Redstone.  The two constructs look at each other impassively for a moment before the Golem rears back and slams his stone fist at the crystal construct, but Redstone, apparently more manueverable than he appears, easily steps aside as the wall behind him is wrecked.

The sprite looks around, realizing that the turret is no longer focused on him, and lets out a high pitched shrill that may be laughter, before zipping forwards.  He zips around between Sam and Xolotl, who both barely register his presence as they try to tear their eyes from the beauty in front of them.
The sprite stabs at them each with his tiny daggers before disappearing down the hall they came from.









*OOC:*



Xolotl and Sam are both Defenseless, you get to make another will save (dc18) to recover at the end of each of your rounds.  Once you succeed you need not make any more, until then you are defenseless.
Titan still needs his save!
Sam takes one 'bruise' from the Turret.
Unless you'd like to argue for it, I'm going to rule that Xolotls spell, being necrotic, has no effect on nonliving/soulless creatures (turret, Golem, Redstone, Titan).  The other four badguys, however, will need saves.
Armour's the only one to fail the dodge check. He rolls toughness vs dc 23, others need 19.  Armour fails by 2 degrees, rest fail by 1. 
Armour and Commando are now both dazed.
Sprite seizes the Intiative, this is a special ability he has that he may use once, and now puts him above Redstone.  Redstone gains a Hero Point for the ability being used against him.
Sprite hits both his targets due to their defenselessness at the Amazon's presence, scoring a crit on Sam.  Ignore the second roll vs Sam, thought I needed to roll to confirm but that's D&D.
Sam needs a DC 24 (Yes that's with the crit, lol) Toughness save, 
and Xolotl needs a DC 22, then a DC 19 Toughness save.
Keep in mind any damage penalties you may already have when rolling!


ALSO, Remember people to use your HP, this is essentially a one-encounter day, so you know you're not going to need them later!
(AND everybody please see OOC thread)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone morphs his hands to spiky clubs and starts to engage the other construct, trying to pummel it into submission.

[sblock=OOC]
Array on penetrating multiattack

if 25 beats Golem's parry, he needs to make a DC 26 Toughness save. If he beats Parry by 2 dgrees increase the DC by 2. By 5 if he beats it by 3 degrees or more.

---

HP: 2
Condition: normal

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE* 
DODGE 5 (3)
PARRY 5 (0)
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious) 
FORTITUDE 9 (0)
WILL 7 (5)
[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Sep 23, 2012)

Upon firing the Commando, this unit notices the muscled up amazon tearing the robot's head off. He resists the emotional urges that would turn him on, and fear of his head being seperated from his body, and focuses on the fight.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Don't forget Redstone's dodge & Parry should both be reduced to 3 by the all out attack. Just waiting on Sam, and Titan gets an action too, not just a will save. .


----------



## BBs (Sep 23, 2012)

after shaking his head, titan continued his assault on the commando.









*OOC:*


Sorry that I'm slow, school is keeping me busy, and turns are going awesomely fast! . Damage is still 8


----------



## Jemal (Sep 24, 2012)

[sblock=Init]* = Characters who've gone so far. 
*Sprite: 25
*Redstone: 24
*Savior: 20
Sam: 16
*Titan: 15
Commando, Amazon: 14
Turret: 10
Xolotl: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5[/sblock]

Redstone returns the Golem's assault with a mighty blow of his own, his jagged crystals penetrating deep into the stone form of his adversary
Beside him, Titan raises a proverbial eyebrow at the Amazon's show of strength, but the realization that his robotic head may be next chases away any distraction it may have caused, and he continues firing at the beleaguered Commando.  The commando, however, has been under fire before, and manages to keep the cover between him and Titan, spoiling the robot's aim.

A loud monotone voice fills the arena then *"Attention champions and viewers.  Due to Unforseen Difficulties, there has been a last minute substitution.  Please welcome, attempting a triumphant return to the arena, SAVIOR!"*
There is a beam of light and then standing in the hallway beside Sam is the telekinetic heroine who put the team together.









*OOC:*


 Savior has entered the battlefield!  I'm going to say it took your action to be teleported in, but you will be treated as though you had taken the Defend action until your next turn.  Just waiting on Sam to find a way around his ENWorld troubles or for them to stop.

WD, you did indeed beat Golem's parry by 2 degrees, but he still only fails by 4 (1 degree).  Makes him a bit easier to hurt next time though!
BBs, your shot misses b/c Commando took the Defend action on his last turn (He gets to roll his defense instead of taking 10.. and he rolled a 20!)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Taking a deep breath Savior tries to survey the area she just teleported into, but the white spots before her eyes make that extremely difficult.

_{{ Calm. Calm. They wouldn't teleport you into any immediate danger, but it will be close. }}_ She thinks as she tries to blink away the spots.

OOC: How close to the melee is she?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2012)

*OOC:*



Note : Please copy any important defenses/senses into your posts, as well as your current damage/conditions, it makes it take a lot less time for me to post updates.  Thnx






[sblock=initiative]* = Characters who've gone so far. 
*Sprite: 25
*Redstone: 24
*Savior: 20
*Sam: 16
*Titan: 15
*Commando, Amazon: 14
*Turret: 10
Xolotl: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5[/sblock]
Seeing savior arrive beside him, Sam manages to shake off the Amazon's effects and turns his attention to Golem.  With a whirring sound, his cannon charges up and fires a blast of energy into the rock-monster's back, sending shards of stone flying, but the construct barely seems to register the damage as it remains focused on Redstone.

The commando, still hiding from Titan's gun, can be seen pulling something off his belt and injecting himself with a hiss, clearing his head and vision.
The amazon rushes Titan, wielding one of the fallen robots arms as a club.  She smashes the thing to pieces against Titans tough head, the blow is (not-surprisingly for a woman of such stature) quite powerful.
The turret continues firing at its previous target, Sam barely dodging to the side as the blasts rip up the floor between him and Savior.









*OOC:*


Savior is beside Sam, about 10 feet from Redstone and Golem, who are beside the entrance to the room with most of the badguys.
Sam makes the will save, fails toughness by 1 degree.  He now has 2 'bruised' penalties to Dmg Resist checks.  
Golem fails by 2 degrees but is immune to daze. (NOTE: This is not a common immunity, nor one I will be allowing to PC's)
Commando uses a healing power.
Turret Misses Sam.
Titan needs a DC 23 Toughness check.

Xolotl's turn!  He is currently defenseless as he has trouble tearing his eyes off the Amazon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2012)

Xolotl once more taps his staff on the ground, surrounding himself with arcane symbols. He waves his hands in the air, casting a glyph that appears over Amazon. The woman can feel her very soul being sucked away by the foul glyph, but manages to resist the foul magic. The frustrated god produces another spell, waving his hand around. The hands that still reach out to grab the enemies contort and wither into dust, only to be replaced by a chilling wail of the souls as they cease to exist. 

_Drain soul on Amazon: Will DC 21 or get 11 points of will save drained. I'll use an AP to use Pain of the dying: Ranged selective Burst area attack, DC: 18 1: Dazed; 2: Stunned; 3: Paralyzed. Limited to living targets; trying to get as many baddies in a burst 8 as possible. All enemies hit by last round attack need to save versus the effect one more time at the end of Xolotl's turn (for the Secondary effect extra, that was a DC 23 toughness)._


----------



## BBs (Sep 26, 2012)

Getting his head smashed in, Titan tries to recover. But the hit was too much for him.

[sblock=Status]
Dodge: 7
Parry: 7 
Toughness: 8
Impervious: 8
Fort: Immune
Will: 8
Condition: Dazed
Saves Penalty: -1
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I believe I fail that by three degrees, I'm sorry I did not show my defensive block. I am curious if Impervious helps.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 27, 2012)

*OOC:*



VV - You can only switch Alternate Effects once a turn, so switching to Drain soul would be the one, then you'd be unable to switch again until your next turn.
I assume you meant to use a HP to take an extra action, but you won't be able to use a different power from that array... However, that's the downside of alternate effects.

Also I just re-read your attacks, grasp of the dying isn't ranged, so technically the cloud releases centered on you, which wouldn't have caught most of them in it to begin with.. you'll have to keep that in mind unless you swap something out for increased range..
I'll let the initial damages go for now, but only those who 'should' have been caught in it to begin with will take the secondary (that will be Commando and Sprite)

BBs - Impervious helps against attacks with a str of half your impervious rank or less.  Titan's imp. toughness is 8, so it makes you immune to rank 4 or lower attacks... So for this combat, that means Titan is immune to Sprite's standard attacks, but everybody else hits you normally.
Also, that only fails by 2 degrees (1 failure is 1-5 lower than dc, 2 is 6-10.  23-13 = 10.  If you had rolled 1 lower, you'd be staggered, but you're only dazed.
Also be sure to include bruised penalties in your condition (Every time you fail a damage save you get a -1 penalty to future saves.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 7, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]* = Characters who've gone so far. 
*Sprite: 25
Redstone: 24
Savior: 20
Sam: 16
Titan: 15
Commando, Amazon: 14
Turret: 10
Xolotl: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5[/sblock]

Xolotl once more taps his staff on the ground, surrounding himself with arcane symbols. He waves his hands in the air, casting a glyph that appears over Amazon. The woman can feel her very soul being sucked away by the glyph, but manages to resist the foul magic. The frustrated god produces another spell, waving his hand around, but is interupted by Armour  
"Puny mageling, did you forget ME?"  Recovered now from the grasping dead, the armoured foe charges at Xolotl, shoulder checking the mage, but to everybody's great surprise, Xolotl stands his ground, barely budging as his divine power resists the force of the impact.

Meanwhile the Golems continue their slugfest, with Stone coming back with a haymaker, connecting solidly with Redstone and knocking the Crystal golem into the wall.

There is a high pitched buzzing from down the hall, and Sprite reappears, going after Sam and Savior, stabbing at them repeatedly with his tiny dagger, but they see him coming and both manage to evade his jabs.









*OOC:*



No toughness saves were rolled for Xolotl or Sam from attacks last round (Post #48, Sept 22nd), so I've rolled them now, along with those required for this round. 
I've rolled everybody's required toughness checks for this update as a 'test' to see how it works out.. *This brings up something I'd like to discuss in the OOC thread, please check it out!*

Xolotl makes all his saves
Sam makes his save
Redstone fails by 5, almost a second degree but not quite, so takes 1 bruise.


Everybody but XOLOTL gets to act now, then more badguys!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 7, 2012)

Seeing little effect from his cannon Sam switches modes and sends a spray of energy blasts at the Golem in an attempt to give aid to Redstone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2012)

*Redstone*

With small cracks appearing around the impact zone, Redstone tries to strike back at the other magical construct, taking some more caution for defense this time.

[sblock=OOC]

vs Parry. Toughness DC 26 on a hit.

---

HP: 2
Condition: -1 on Toughness checks

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE* 
DODGE 5 (3)
PARRY 5 (0)
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious) 
FORTITUDE 9 (0)
WILL 7 (5)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

"I'll try to draw the turrets attention," Savior says as she starts to slowly float into the air. A pale yellow glow of energy surrounds her as she moves into range to use her powers against the object.

Actions: Fly about 15' up. Activate personal protection field (free) Also going to make a ranged attack but if not in range this round will use the roll for next round

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 1

*POWERS*
Telekinesis: Move Object 8, Accurate 2
Telekinetic Field: Protection 9, Impervious, Sustained
Telekinetic Levitation: Flight 3 (16 MPH)

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +1
Telekinesis +9(+13)  Ranged, STR 8 Grab
Unarmed +2 Close, DMG 0

*DEFENSE*
DODGE 2 
FORTITUDE 1 
PARRY 1 
TOUGHNESS 9  
WILL 5  (Ultimate Effort)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just need Titan


----------



## BBs (Oct 10, 2012)

This fine goddess is the robot destroyer! Evasive maneuvers with retaliation is required! this unit jumps back five feet, and opens fire upon the robot destroyer!

[sblock=Status]
Dodge: 7
Parry: 7 
Toughness: 8
Impervious: 8
Fort: Immune
Will: 8
Condition: Dazed
Saves Penalty: -1
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]* = Characters who've gone so far. 
*Sprite: 25
*Redstone: 24
*Savior: 20
*Sam: 16
*Titan: 15
*Commando, Amazon: 14
*Turret: 10
Xolotl: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5[/sblock]

Sam and Redstone concentrate their attacks on the golem, injuring it severely.  The stone behemoth stumbles into the wall, trying to recover.

Meanwhile, Savior and Titan open fire with their own blasts, the Amazon dodges the lasers directed at her, but cannot land a blow in return.   The Turret gets struck directly by Savior's force bolt, and shorts out, at least temporarily.

The commando steps out from behind his cover and unloads on Sam, but the suit manages to resist the attack.










*OOC:*



Golem is Staggered.
Turret is Dazed.
Sam is pretty lucky with Toughness checks.
Xolotl's turn


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2012)

Xolotl steps back from the enemy harassing him, and spin his staff in a circle.* "Hakatckl Oplikctum, Toltl!"* The tips leave a trace of magical dust opening what seems to be a portal, depicting hollowed men walking towards a large pit, and falling into it.







From inside the portal comes the chilling wail of countless souls as they fall into the realm of the death forever.

_5 steps back, then Pain of the dying: Ranged selective Burst area attack, DC: 18 1: Dazed; 2: Stunned; 3: Paralyzed. Limited to living targets; trying to get as many baddies in a burst 8 as possible. _


----------



## Jemal (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]* = Characters who've gone so far. 
*Sprite: 25
Redstone: 24
Savior: 20
Sam: 16
Titan: 15
Commando, Amazon: 14
Turret: 10
Xolotl: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5[/sblock]

The death god summons the pain of the damned souls and sends it wailing through his foes.  The Commando remains cowardly out of range in the other room, and of those nearby, the only one who seems shaken by it is the Armoured one, who groans in pain, staggering back from Xolotl a step, before taking a wild swing at the mage.. only to realize he's no longer there..

The Golem, staggered by the combined assault, nonetheless continues his assault on Redstone with renewed strength, heaving another powerful haymaker, connecting solidly with Redstone's shoulder and slamming him into the wall.
Meanwhile Sprite continues his assault on Sam and Savior... but his dagger skips off Sams armour and cant find a way through Savior's impenetrable force shield.  With a huff, the Sprite zips off towards the Commando and begin buzzing something unintelligible but angry.









*OOC:*



GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!
I've finally found my 3e book, so posts will hopefully be picking up again.
Now, onto the game: 
When you post something with a save, please include what TYPE of save is required in the future.  I figured it was fort, but had to double check your sheet to find that it was will.
Commando is out of range hiding in the room, Golem and the turret are immune.
Sprite and Armour make their dodges vs the aoe so only take half effect (dc 14 will)
Armour fails 1 degree and is dazed. Sprite and Amazon pass their will saves.
Didn't realize til I'd rolled that Xolotl stepped back.  Being dazed, Armour can't move and attack, so I let my mistake be his.. he swung where Xolotl used to be.
Golem attack got double-rolled..the first one, 21, would be the correct.  Too bad, though.. with his improved crit that second one woulda been painful. 
Redstone's toughness roll shoulda been 1 lower, forgot to account his damage, but still only 1 degree.  He now has -2 bruises.
Everyone but Xolotl now!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 16, 2012)

Sam decides to switch tactics a bit. He holds his arm up a bit and from the canon springs forth a large blade of force. He takes this and tries to skewer Golem where he stands. 

OOC: 8 Damage, Imp Crit 4.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone takes the other blow silently, not accustomed to screaming and grunting like the fleshbags. His pick-like hands crash on the stony construct again, before his awakened intellect analyzes the situation...
The last hits seemed to reduce Golem's ability to move. Stepping out of his range, Redstone waits what the other construct will do. Follow, or does it have another attack option?

[sblock=OOC]

Standard: attack vs Parry. Toughness DC 26 on a hit (higher it hits by more than one degree).
Move: Out of Golem's melee movement range
staggered includes dazed and hindered, so it shouldn't be able to move all the way and attack...

ignore the tactic if there isn't enough available space to maneuver.

---

HP: 2 -> 1
Condition: -2 on Toughness checks

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE* 
DODGE 5 - PARRY 5
FORTITUDE 9 - WILL 7
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious) 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

*Savior*

Sending one more burst of kinetic energy at the turret Savior flies a little higher to survey the battle.

OOC: Second blast at turret.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Just need titan.


----------



## BBs (Oct 22, 2012)

This unit sights are malfunctioning, and are having troubles hitting. ... Continuing to open fire! this unit jumps back five feet and opens fire again. "Uh-oh this looks like the end of Titan."

[sblock=Status]
Dodge: 7
Parry: 7 
Toughness: 8
Impervious: 8
Fort: Immune
Will: 8
Condition:
Saves Penalty: -1
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2012)

Update pending after work.
EDIT: Yes, my work was 4 days long... *shifty eye shifty eye*


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]* = Characters who've gone so far. 
*Sprite: 25
*Redstone: 24
*Savior: 20
*Sam: 16
*Titan: 15
*Commando, Amazon: 14
Xolotl: 8
Armour: 7
Golem: 5[/sblock]
Redstone chips a large chunk out of Golem's leg, then moves away from the monster while Sam's energy blade slides silently into its side. 
Savior fires another bolt of force at the turret, destroying it with a small cloud of smoke.
The Amazon easily dodge's Titan's stray blast, and winds up with a haymaker, but she too misses.
Commando steps out of his cover, takes careful aim, and fires off another burst at Sam, impacting several hits on sams armour.  Though the suit takes the brunt of the hit, he's going to have some bruises.








*OOC:*


Savior can't really go very far up, you're inside a building.
The Golem is on his last legs.. 5 bruised, staggered, and dazed, but still standing.  That hunka rock can take a beating.
Commando had an extra degree of success on his multi-attack, so the DC was up, Sam fails and takes a -1 bruise.  On the plus side, he's now exposed (Used the All-Out attack manuever so -2 dodge/parry)
Xolotl is up, and sorry again about the delay.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2012)

Xolotl spots the Commando getting out of cover to fire at his allies. That was the perfect chance to unleash the fury of the sky over him. The ancient god starts chanting again, flaying his right hand around, while his left holds his staff. Arcs of lightning begin to jump from the staff to his cadaverous hand. He outstretches the now crackling and sparking hand towards Commando, and dozens of lightning arcs towards him!

_5 steps back, then Call lightning on Commando (Multiattack blast 8 electricity)_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]








*OOC:*


 *OOC:*   Savior can't really go very far up, you're inside a building.







Sorry though we were in like a "terror-dome" setting. Ten feet up is good enough, just want to be out of punching reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


ENWorld is acting up, and roller's not working for me right now.  Heading to bed soon, Will try again after I wake up.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 6, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]
Streamlined how I'm doing Init
* = Current turn
*Redstone, Savior, Sam, Titan.
Commando, Amazon.
Xolotl.
Armour, Golem, Sprite.
[/sblock]

Xolotl's Lightning catches the commando off guard, blasting him backwards off his feet.  A trail of smoke rises from his chest, but after a moment he groans and starts to rise.  Down, but not quite out.
Armour and Sprite, Drawn by the god's power, combine their efforts to bring him down, the small one jabbing it's dagger up into his side while the large one grabs him in a tight Bear Hug. "Lets see you try that NOW, mageling!"

Oblivious to this, the Golem watches it's opposition back up.  It starts to take a step forward but it's leg cracks where it was hit.  It's massive form turns then to face Sam, standing behind, and it backhands him hard.  Sam ducks underneath, but can feel the force behind the blow.. that thing would be like getting hit by.. well, a tonne of brick!









*OOC:*



Xolotl hits commando, but only 1 degree so no extra multi-attack damage.  He does fail badly though, and is Staggered. 
Armour and Sprite both retaliate on Xolotl, Sprites attack leaves you Bruised and Dazed, and Armour's has you bound (Defenseless, Immobile, Impaired) unless you would like to use a HP to reroll either of those.  I've written the scene as you failing, but if you do choose to use an HP, just post yourself 'recovering'.
Golem misses Sam *Originally read a wrong number and thought he smacked you*
It's now the rest of the party's turn. Golem's on his last legs (FIVE Bruises!), and the rest of them look banged up too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2012)

*"I can try something different."* Xolotl's body becomes a shadow, intangible, and simply moves away to a safer place between his allies, cackling all the way. 

_Shadow form: Concealment 4 (All gustatory and all olfactory); Immunity 10 (Entrapment, all enviromental); Movement 3 (Slithering, Wall crawling 2, Trackless)_


----------



## Jemal (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*



Unless you can do that as a reaction, you'll have to wait for your next turn, but it's definitely a great exit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2012)

_OOC: I know, but I *had *to post it!_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone raises both hands. Tens of shards fly from it and hit the Golem at multiple places.

[sblock=OOC]

Free: Change Array to Ranged Shards
Standard: attack vs Dodge. Toughness DC 25 on a hit.
Move: None (still out of Golem's melee movement range)

---

HP: 1
Condition: -2 on Toughness checks

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE* 
DODGE 5 - PARRY 5
FORTITUDE 9 - WILL 7
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious) 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

From her slight vantage point Savoir sees Xolotl in trouble. 

Hover over towards Sprite she tries ensnaring the little pixie within a telekinetic force bubble.

OOC: Move to be in range to help Xolotl next round should he need it. And use Telekinesis to try and grab Sprite. STR 8


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 12, 2012)

Golem looks nearly finished so Sam attempts to give him, (it, whatever), 
the final blow. Once more he tries to slam the blade home.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 12, 2012)

[sblock=initiative]
Streamlined how I'm doing Init
* = Current turn
Redstone, Savior, Sam, 
*Titan.
Commando, Amazon.
Xolotl.
Armour, Sprite.
[/sblock]
Redstone and Sam's continued combined attacks finally succeed in taking down the stone behemoth, Golem collapses to the ground in rubble that quickly dissipates as the Circle Attendants teleport him to safety.  Though they can't hear it, Savior can almost feel the crowd cheering as they watch the beast finally drop.  Bolstered by this thought, he telekinetically grabs hold of the nimble Sprite, nabbing it while it is unaware of him, and plastering it to the floor.








*OOC:*


 Just waiting on Titan again 
Golem is down, Sprite is Bound by a nat 1.


----------



## BBs (Nov 13, 2012)

Titan continues his assault on the assailant woman, seeing her team diminishing is giving a plus, stepping back, he continues firing.

[sblock=Status]
Dodge: 7
Parry: 7 
Toughness: 8
Impervious: 8
Fort: Immune
Will: 8
Condition:
Saves Penalty: -1
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 13, 2012)

[sblock=Initiative]
* = Current turn
*Redstone, Savior, Sam, Titan(?)
Commando, Amazon.
Xolotl.
Armour, Sprite.[/sblock]

Titan blasts away at the Amazon once more, the blast striking her squarely and knocking her off her feet and back a few feet!
The woman staggers back to her feet, pulling a bola out and flinging it at Titan!
Meanwhile, the Commando takes stock of the situation and pulls out a handful of pellets, beginning to lob them at the team, enveloping Xolotl, Titan, and Savior in a series of small explosions.  

Distracted by the explosions, Titan is hit squarely by the bola, and ensnared by it.
Savior is rocked by a direct hit and knocked into the nearby wall, dazing him.
Xolotl laughs as he fades from the corporeal plane, escaping both the explosion and his heavily Armoured opponent.
the Sprite wriggles around for a moment, finally finding a gap in the forcefield holding him down, and squirms free.
Armour scowls as the mage escapes, and with a roar of frustration, charges Titan. "SOMEBODY STAND STILL AND FIGHT ME!"  He barrels into the entrapped droid, slamming him with the force of a truck and sending the robot flying into a wall.








*OOC:*



Anyone who isn't already doing so, please include Rank/DC of any ability you use that requires a roll on my part.  It significantly speeds up my responses when I don't have to multi-tab to the Rogue's Gallery to figure it out.

Amazon is Staggered and even more bruised. (Her falling down/getting up is just descriptive of her being staggered, not actually movement).  
Commando's area attack strikes the three mentioned, only Savior is affected, failing by 2 degrees.  He is bruised and Dazed.
Titan is currently Hindered (Half move speed) by the Affliction affect of the bolas.  He can ignore them or attempt a str check (DC 19) to break free.
Sprite escapes Savior's grab.
Armour uses all-out/power attack on Titan, and I rolled a 1 for BBs' roll.  I don't know if you've used your HP yet, BBs.. If not, I suggest rolling a reroll on that, and post yourself standing back up (just descriptive, no need ot spend an action on it).  If you don't have any HP left, then Titan's out of the combat.  sry 

That brings us back up to the top, everybody's up again!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 14, 2012)

Sam watches as the Golem drops and subsequently disappears. "One down, four to go! Come on Redstone, Focused fire to reduce the enemy forces." Sam then switches back to his blaster and fires at Commando.

OOC: Arm Cannon +8, Toughness DC 23.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2012)

Sam's blast strike's the Commando, but he manages to twirl around, avoiding the brunt of the shot as it glances off his armour.








*OOC:*


Commando nat-1's but gets a reroll.  Sam gains 1 HP.
Luck roll 10; +10 for reroll, he still fails but only by 3, so he's one more bruised.
Also, that's the last reroll they get.


----------



## BBs (Nov 14, 2012)

Everything happened so fast for Titan, first he was shot with a at with a few mere pellets, nothing majour, until the Goddess of robot slaying threw Bolas at him, which then set him up for a massive tackle from the gigantic armoured foe to the wall, Everything turns black. Error, error, error, system malfunctioning. Checking back-up power. Back-up power available. Using back-up power. Rebooting, rebooting. status check: Legs online, arms online, laser online, chest, majour damage, but online, head, damaged, but online. Systems functioning and online. Everything turns back to red, combat mode. With surprise Titan slowly gets back up. "Systems functioning, re-assessing battle tactics."









*OOC:*


I use my HP, and I do believe I fail by 2 degrees, unless mistaken.







[sblock=Status]
Dodge: 7
Parry: 7 
Toughness: 8
Impervious: 8
Fort: Immune
Will: 8
Condition:
Saves Penalty: -2
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone is answering neither with words, nor with gestures to his teammates suggestion. He is still just so used to obey commands that he raises both hands, letting his shards fly again.

[sblock=OOC]

Standard: attack (Dodge) vs Commando. Toughness DC 25 on a hit.


---

HP: 1
Condition: -2 on Toughness checks

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE* 
DODGE 5 - PARRY 5
FORTITUDE 9 - WILL 7
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 15, 2012)

Redstone sends a hail of shards at the commando, who barely dodges the deadly projectiles.
Meanwhile, Titan slowly powers back up, and armor grins "FINALLY! A fight!"









*OOC:*


BBs: actually a 19 fails by exactly 5, so just one degree.  Titan only gets a 'bruise'.  You just barely miss being dazed.

Actions from Savior and Titan still required.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

Savior wonders at the odd feeling in the back off her head. 
_
{{ I hope this announcer is getting my gender right this time around. Just because I'm not built like all those other buxom female fighters, is no reason to be called a boy. }}_

She moves closer to Sprite and decides since she doesn't wish to surrender to capture, she'll just have to be beaten into submission.

OOC: Toughness DC 24 if that's a hit


----------



## BBs (Nov 16, 2012)

"This one seems bored, rather prattles on, and demands a fight, then you will be accompanied a fight." Titan raises his arm to aim at the armoured juggernaut it charges up more slowly than usual. At the last second this unit moves his arm a few inches to the right to be blasted to the staggering Amazon. "That fight however will not be from this unit."









*OOC:*


Ah thank ya for that, as for me action going all out on the Amazon, +2 to hit -2 to dodge/parry, Toughness DC is 23 if I hit. 12 must be me number, heh 







[sblock=Status]
Dodge: 5
Parry: 5 
Toughness: 8
Impervious: 8
Fort: Immune
Will: 8
Condition:
Saves Penalty: -2
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2012)

[sblock=Initiative]
* = Current turn
Redstone, Savior, Sam, Titan
Commando
*Xolotl.
Armour, Sprite.[/sblock]
Savior lashes out at his tiny foe but can't quite get him.
Titan raises his gun, blasting at the Amazon and catching her surprised.  The laser begins to envelop her and a second later she dissapears in a small flash of light as the arena masters pull her out of the lethal blast.
Armour practically vibrates with Rage, and punches with all his fury at Titan, missing in his blind rage and driving his fist deep into the wall beside the machine-man.








*OOC:*



Sprite dodged, but Amazon is second foe down. Armour misses on his wild swing, and it's now Xol's turn again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2012)

Xolotl materializes grinning with his cadaverous face. Tapping the staff on the ground again, and again and again, he produces an expanding wave of necromantic energy that saps the life force of Armor Sprite and Commando (if they all fit withing burst area 8, if not, priories Armour.)

_Pain of the dying: Will DC 18 1: Dazed; 2: Stunned; 3: Paralyzed. Resisted: Will. Extras: Burst area, Increased Range. Limited: Living targets. Selective_


----------



## Jemal (Nov 19, 2012)

[sblock=init]
* = Current turn
*Redstone, Savior, Sam, Titan
Commando
Xolotl.
Armour, Sprite.[/sblock]
Xolotl's wave of pain washes over the remaining foes, and Commando grabs his head, moaning in pain as he curls into a ball.  Armour seems unphased by it, however, and Sprite manages to put some distance between them before it affects him.
Armour continues his relentless assault on Titan, but the robot manages to block the assault, gears grinding as he grabs Armours fist in his own, stopping the powerful blow short.
Sprite glances around and shakes his head, obviously thinking they've lost.  He dashes forwards, slashing with no effect at Xolotl's legs as he goes, before Fleeing down the hallway "Imdonecatchyoulaterjerkwads!"









*OOC:*



Keep in mind the four of you that are up don't HAVE to act in any specific order amongst yourselves.
EDIT: Rolled Toughness vs Xolotls wave, those should be will saves, so just replacing their toughness bonuses with Will bonuses. Armour +7, Command +8, Sprite +9... effects end up the same though, Commando is paralyzed, the others are unaffected.

Side note, VV, that attack bugs me a bit.. Nothing big, it just seems odd to have a life-draining attack with a will save to me.. *Shrug*..

**
Also, anybody else having trouble with the dice roller? I always have it set to streamlined, but today it switched to full, showing every single roll and the dice graphics.. checked my options, they still say I'm on streamlined.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2012)

_OOC: I can switch it to fortitude, although I think it was an error from my part to describe it as I did. I envisioned it as Xolotl sharing with the targets the pain of the countless souls abandoning the mortal plane to enter hell/whatever, not a life leech thing. I'll decribe it better next time I use it, sorry._


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

"Hold still, so I can swat you!" Savior yells out as she takes and draws a bead on her tiny opponent.

OOC: Same attack mode if you please. Toughness DC 24 on a hit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone has no qualms to attack the unmoving Commando. Mercy is something learned and isn't coming natural to him...

[sblock=OOC]

Standard: attack (Dodge) vs Commando. Power Attack 5 hits paralyzed enemy as a routine action.
Toughness DC 30.


---

HP: 1
Condition: -2 on Toughness checks

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE* 
DODGE 5 - PARRY 5
FORTITUDE 9 - WILL 7
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2012)

Savior's will reaches down the hall, catching Sprite and slamming him into the wall just as he is about to escape down a side corridor.  The speedling falls unconscious to the ground.

Redstone moves to Commando and mercilessly goes for the killing blow, his target magically dissolving as his defeat is confirmed.

Everyone remaining looks around the room for a moment, realizing that the dazed Armour is the only foe still standing... barely... as a large GONG fills the air.  *"Congratulations, Red Team, the blue manager has signaled surrender and you are the winners!"*

Armour growls in frustration before dissapearing in a flash as he is withdrawn from the arena.  
The walls and ceiling around them change to visions of cheering crowds all over the country, as the victors gather together.









*OOC:*



Any victory actions/pose?  No time for a speech, but perhaps a catch phrase or something to excite the crowd?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2012)

Having lots of experience in being worshiped by his followers, Xolotl can feel the empowering sensation strengthen him. He raises his arms in the air, and roars a cry of victory. He shines in sickly cyan energy, to empathize his victory


----------



## BBs (Nov 29, 2012)

"This unit is searching for appropriate song for such an occasion." Titan searches through his archives for only a second due to the music's delay and plays. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdxBkd_3PZc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdxBkd_3PZc[/ame]









*OOC:*


not my youtube channel, only music I could find that worked well hehe.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

Savior hovers above the group here arms held out as the fanfare plays.

"Well done," she says to the group. "Well done indeed."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 2, 2012)

Sam throws his arms up in the air in victory while circling to look up at the crowd and shouting, "YES!" He then does a back flip into the air, landing a few feet off the ground.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2012)

*Redstone*

Redstone needs a moment to realize that some sort of victory gesture would be appropriate. He just raises one fist. He will have to work on this.

[sblock=OOC]

conditions will heal until the next scene?


---

HP: 1
Condition: -2 on Toughness checks

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE* 
DODGE 5 - PARRY 5
FORTITUDE 9 - WILL 7
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2012)

The champions pose victoriously for the crowd for a few moments before a flash whisks them out of the arena and back to their ready room.

"Congratulations again, that was a stunningly one-sided victory!" A small, weasely looking man approaches you.  Though most of you dwarf him and could likely crush him easily, he seems completely at ease among you, even nodding warmly to Xolotl.
Savior recognizes the man as Whelen, one of the "referee's" who runs the arenas.  "Those guys did not know what hit them, as they say.  I am quite certain after a showing like that there will be fights coming to you..." His smile wavers ever so slightly for a moment "A Few pointers, if I may.. The arena is more than just a 'fight' between two teams, it is a performance at a level most people can only imagine.  Or, preferably, watch.  Perhaps some of you might do well to throw a little more.. flair into your fighting styles, or perhaps the occasional taunt to get the crowd going." He cocks his head to the side oddly, as if thinking, then nods and smiles widely.
"Well, some of you look rather sore, so I shall let you get to your recuperation."  He nods again and bows before leaving.









*OOC:*


OK, you've successfully completed your first Arena!! Now comes the big question - Do you guys prefer to focus on finding another match and getting back into the Arena ASAP, or roleplaying/exploring in the world for a while?
There's going to be a short while in between while I get ready for the next arena anyways, just wondering which is preferable to you as players.  Also, yes your conditions will all heal, it's the end of the intro 'adventure.'
Also, please See OOC thread


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Savior makes her way to the common room, after the comments from Whelen, that connects to everyone's personal room. When she enters she makes her way to the table and grabs a cold water bottle out of the ice bowl.

She downs the cold liquid and uses her telekinesis to deposit the empty plastic in the recycle bin across the room.

"And next is a hot shower," she murmurs loud enough for the others to hear. "Then we'll talk about _flair_."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2012)

"Flair? Are you taking seriously what that excuse of a mortal said? Such a critter erased should be from this world, without the slightest of consideration. My words you should mark, when I say delighted I'll be to do so, as arises the opportunity. We have won, thought wit we've done it, and keeping that line shall we." the god of the dying voiced his opinion.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 27, 2012)

*Redstone*

"Whelen, can you explain me how this taunting works? I don't understand the concept. And are you suggesting that we forgo the most obvious tactics to add more excitement by getting more damaged?" Redstone asks honestly, still very unfamiliar with "showmanship".

[sblock=OOC]

conditions will heal until the next scene?


---

HP: 1
Condition: -2 on Toughness checks

*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE* 
DODGE 5 - PARRY 5
FORTITUDE 9 - WILL 7
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


 whelen doesn't stick around for questions, he's a very busy man.  You'll have to ask your teammates about showmanship or find someone to talk to.
Yes all conditions will heal between arenas.
I''ve finally got dome time off again starting tomorrow so I'll post up the new thread asap.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-of-Champions-Episode-1&p=6071353#post6071353


----------

